# Tool Picking



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Cinco de Mayo - Tool Picks*

Beautiful day in Northeast Alabama to do a little tool picking.

First stop, gathered 4 pipe clamps, 8 corner clamps, froe, Wilkinson folding drawknife, Disston one-man crosscut saw, and 10 woodworking books. One of the books was about colecting old tools. LOL

Walked away from this sale only $60 lighter, in the pocket.























































At the second stop was only about a block away from first. I spotted this Disston D-8 Swayback. Picked it up, had it in my hand while looking at other things, when I heard a voice from across the yard: "*I'll take $2 for that saw*." Well, all right.










All said, the trip cost me $62. Now, I definately need to build a sawtill.

Okay thank for looking and reading my ramblings.

Tim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Cinco de Mayo - Tool Picks*
> 
> Beautiful day in Northeast Alabama to do a little tool picking.
> 
> ...


pretty good ramblings , i would say a pretty nice score, that is great, always glad to see fellow wood workers score good wood or good tools…..and you did good, never have enough clamps…


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *Cinco de Mayo - Tool Picks*
> 
> Beautiful day in Northeast Alabama to do a little tool picking.
> 
> ...


Nice! I really like the folding draw knife. Where in North East Alabama are you? I lived in Calhoun County for many years. Every been to Mountian Top or Collinsville trade days looking for tools?


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Cinco de Mayo - Tool Picks*
> 
> Beautiful day in Northeast Alabama to do a little tool picking.
> 
> ...


Roz: I live in Calhoun County. These sales were in Chocolocco, near White Plains.

What part of L.A. are you in? I lived in Dothan from 2000 - 2005.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

TrBlu said:


> *Cinco de Mayo - Tool Picks*
> 
> Beautiful day in Northeast Alabama to do a little tool picking.
> 
> ...


Good pickin.
I have been looking for a froe. Just don't see those around here.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *Cinco de Mayo - Tool Picks*
> 
> Beautiful day in Northeast Alabama to do a little tool picking.
> 
> ...


Glad I got here in time to present the award - "You Suck".


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Cinco de Mayo - Tool Picks*
> 
> Beautiful day in Northeast Alabama to do a little tool picking.
> 
> ...


great finds. I love tool pickin


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Estate Sale Weekend*

It's been a nice weekend, so far, in Northeast Alabama. The weather is nice and there is an estate sale a short distance from my house.

I could not go to the first day of the sale on Friday, so my Dad scoped out the tools for me. He picked up a couple planes for me. I have not seen them yet, so I will have to add that pic later. He did tell me he picked a Stanley 110 and a Worth jack plane.

Saturday morning, I went to the sale and grabbed a hand full of nice toys.

- One Stanley socket chisel
- Two Craftsman socket chisels
- Stanley torpedo level
- Rosewood & Brass try square
- Clamp-on Mini Vise










I left a few things that I thought were overpriced. Sunday is the last day and anything remaining is 50% or less. So there may be more pictures added to this pick.

It was a slow picking Saturday, but that gave me some time in the shop to work on a few projects. Finally got back on my Walnut natural edged table. Here is the dry fit. Now to sanding and finishing.










Thanks for letting me share.

Tim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Estate Sale Weekend*
> 
> It's been a nice weekend, so far, in Northeast Alabama. The weather is nice and there is an estate sale a short distance from my house.
> 
> ...


some nice tools there tim, cant wait to see the square cleaned up and showing its best, i like the walnut project your working on, that is some nice natural edge wood you here there, i would like to get some like that, do you know where you got that wood….........ha…....cant wait to see it with a clear coat on it, i love walnut, ive got a project im working on that has some walnut in it also, ill post it when im done…keep going to those sales, you never know what you will come up with….....grizz…...bob


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Estate Sale Weekend*
> 
> It's been a nice weekend, so far, in Northeast Alabama. The weather is nice and there is an estate sale a short distance from my house.
> 
> ...


oh i wanted to tell you that the pen project was mailed and they received it on Wednesday morning, as i sent a signature confirmation…so now they will get distributed to those they went to , maybe ill hear back from them , be sure to know ill let you know if i do…..


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*

She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.

What does she do? She lets me get out early to go tool picking at an estate sale.

First up: A pair of handles for a two-man crosscut saw. I don't really need these, but they were too good to pass up. I will be listing these on ebay within a few days. If anyone has need of them, send me a message and we can work out a trade.










A 24tpi back saw and Stanley speedsquare.










A couple vintage bullnose planes. The larger one is a Craftsman version of a Stanley #78. The smaller plane is a Stanley #75. These will look great cleaned up and in my collection. They will be rehabed and ready for use hopefully in the very near future.










Finally: A super nice two-way ratcheting brace, with bits. Most of the bits are sharp. A couple need a little touch up work. Looking forward to putting this to work on a couple projects real soon.










So, after an early morning of tool picking, I still had to go to my regular job that pays the bills and makes hobbies like this one possible. After a day's work, take by blushing bride out for a nice quiet dinner (without our teenagers). So after 21 years, what do I have to say about my beautiful bride?

*YUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP!!! She's a keeper!!!* 
She's the best pick I could ever have.









The love of my life and me.

*"He who finds a wife finds what is good and receives favor from the Lord."* Proverbs 18:22

Thanks for looking and letting me share.

Tim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


yep tim, you got a keeper for sure, you sure had fun this morning, what a great score …hows the hand doing…


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


Hey Grizz.

Hand is still pretty sore. As long as the swelling is down everything feels fine. But, it does not take much activity for the swelling to come back. I can almost close my hand to make a fist, so we are making progress. I hope to be back full speed next weekend.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


sounds like progress, happy anniversary bro…i hope you enjoyed your dinner out…i had hot dogs…lol..


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


Tim your are one blessed man and couple .
Hope your hand gets well and the new found tools should be a encouragement .
Congratulations !

Kiefer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


Tim you have found a blessing there it worth more than silver and gold, im talking about your wife not those tools


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

*Eddie*: You are absolutely correct!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


Speaking as someone coming up on my 38th anniversary with my lovely lady, I can testify to the most important quality a wife can possess:

They put up with *us*.

'Nuf said?

Paul


----------



## ArkTvlr (Mar 7, 2013)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


Do you still have the handles, or did you list them on eBay.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *YUUUUUUUUP!!! - She's a Keeper*
> 
> She is one of my biggest encouragers, whether it's woodworking or life in general. Would you like to know how special my wife is? Well, today is our 21st anniversary.
> 
> ...


Sorry, the handles have sold.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Rare Twice Picked Weekend*

It is rare that I get to go picking two times in the same weeked. Today was a fun and inexpensive morning.

First stop: Picked up this 1" belt sander. The previous owner said it works but "runs rough". So, for $5 I thought I would take a chance. While there, I also picked up a clip hallogen work light for another $1. Six dollars first stop, not a bad morning. Plugged the sander up when I got home. He was right, it ran rough. A little adjustment to the tensioning screw and it now runs smooth as silk. I think it sounds happy in its new home.



















Grabbed my bride and we went back to the estate sale, from yesterday. While she did some picking of her own, I spied this Vintage Craftsman Dovetail Jig. I haven't decided if this is a keeper or going on ebay. It was at a price, I will be happy either way.










Once again, thanks for letting me share. Hopefully soon I will be ready to start sharing some of the rehab pics.

Keep your eyes open. There is some great bargains out there.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Rare Twice Picked Weekend*
> 
> It is rare that I get to go picking two times in the same weeked. Today was a fun and inexpensive morning.
> 
> ...


Good finds. I am a little envious of those who live in the U.S. There are so many used tool bargains around. It's very rare when used tool is advertised or sold where I live, like almost never.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*

Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.

The only thing I have found over the past few weeks was this 50 foot Lufkin Chrome Clad, leather bound metal tape. The tape looks almost new, with all of the number crisp and clear and winds as smooth as silk. This was a $2 find, as I was passing through an estate sale recently.










Since I hve not been finding as many tool sales, I have tried to put my normal "tool picking" time to good use. I started gathering the pieces to make an electrolysis chamber. I picked up an old chlorine bucket from a local pool. The bucket is nice with a latching lid, that will be nice for storing everything when not in use. Cut some 1" bar stock to use as my sacrificial steel, bolted around the inside and wired for electricity. Here is bucket before its first use.










Looked through my "to do" rehab list to find a suitable candidate for the first ride. Here it is, a Disston Rancher. This one has not been touched, since I brought it home.










Here we are with the power first connected. You may remember that battery charger from an earlier blog. I picked it for $1. I think I am getting my money's worth out of it. Four gallons of water and 4 tablespoons of soda in the bucket. Positive lead on the bolt wiring all of the steel bars together. Negative lead on to the saw blade. Nitrogen bubbles started and the water turned cloudy as soon as the power was turned on.










Here it is after it has been cooking for 45 minutes.










I need to run to the store and get some stripper to remove the remaining lacquer from the handle, getting it ready for refinishing. So, I will come back later with the results.

After about three hours on electrolysis, here is a before and after comparison. I probably could have let the blade cook a little longer, but I wanted to see the results.










While the tool picking has barely measured up recently, it has turned into an electrifying experience.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


Man, where were you last year when I was cleaning up my uncles old saws? He was a carpenter in the 20's to 50's. That is a great method. As for the tape I have one like it that was his. It came with a carpenters box saws planes hammers etc.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


What was the charger set to?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


I scored that same Lufkin rule not to long ago! I was after something else and it was kind of a passenger.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


A few years ago, I found a 100' and a 25' Chrome Clad leather bound tapes. Now I have a full set.

Roz: The charger is set to 12 volts / 6 amps.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


left me hanging here…gee thanks tim…....but your set up looks really great…i will use it myself for my needs…thanks a bunch for this tutorial…very helpful…bob


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


wow tim, that worked really well, are you happy with it…i know ive got to get a set up like this, thanks so much, ill needs a few details, so when im ready ill ask you for the help i need…maybe we can somehow have a get together, maybe i can come to your place and check out your shop, ill bring the needed supplies and we can do it together…i might have some wood to bring also…i think i have a little so spare..i will check with my purchasing agent… bob.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


WHEW, thought the handle was still fitted…....


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

TrBlu said:


> *Almost didn't measure up - Shocking*
> 
> Well, it's been almost four weeks since I have had a new find to show you. Honestly, the normal tool picking has been kind of slim. It fact, you might say it almost doesn't measure up to our picking standards.
> 
> ...


I have that smae ruler. It was my Dad's and I just love it. Almost fell out of my chair when I saw it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Did some picking. Now I'm grinning*

It has been a while since I have done any picking.

One of the local estate sale dealers has me on their preview list and lets me know when sales are coming. They usually have preview hours the day before the sale starts. This week's sale is near my house, so I stopped on my why home from work.









Machinest Drill Vise









AMT Squirrel Tail Plane
Sargent Block Plane with brass knobs - Can someone tell me how to identify the plane number?
Stanley #151 Spokeshave









Starrett 50-A Trammel Points









Dowel Marking Pins
Divided Marking Guage
Strip cutter









Drill Bits









Razor Saw

I am a few bucks lighter, but all-in-all happy with my find. I may have to go back this weekend to see what else I can snag.

Thanks for looking. Happy (tool) hunting.

Tim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Did some picking. Now I'm grinning*
> 
> It has been a while since I have done any picking.
> 
> ...


pretty nice score there…you will have plenty of tools to work with, either that or someday someone will come upon an estate sale and will really score, on everything you collected…lol…...have fun .


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Did some picking. Now I'm grinning*
> 
> It has been a while since I have done any picking.
> 
> ...


I definately have more tools than I need. Especially, if you consider how little shop time I am getting. I just hope I get to make something nice with these tools, before they end up in my estate sale.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Did some picking. Now I'm grinning*
> 
> It has been a while since I have done any picking.
> 
> ...


as long as you claim you want to use them then everything is okay 
but becarefull not to turn into be a toolhorder of the big ones 
its a very tiny edge to balance on when we are toolfreaks …. LOL

congrats with the score

Dennis


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Did some picking. Now I'm grinning*
> 
> It has been a while since I have done any picking.
> 
> ...


congrats on the pickin n girinnin


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*One Heavy Shopmade Doweling Jig*

This jig has been in my cabinet for many years.

It was made by a retired machinist, turned woodworker. I met him shortly after he had to give up woodworking because of health issues. I purchased my first table saw and drill press from him, when I was first setting up my shop and starting woodworking. This was just one of the tools and jigs I purchased from him.

Unfortunately, he passed away a couple weeks later, during a medical procedure. So, I never learned the full story behind this jig, nor all of the ways he used it.

The base of the jig is 1/4" x 6" x 12" steel plate. There are ten 3/8" holes for drill guides. The shop made knobs and hold downs allow the jig to accommodate board up to 4/4 thickness.

It works well as a doweling jig. I also know he used it to remove material for hand cut mortises. Please share any other ideas you might have regarding its uses.

This jig has just been taking up space in my cabinet for the past few years. I have considered trying to sell it. But, I have no idea what this beauty is worth. Any suggestions appreciated.

This is not a new pick, but it is one I thougtht you might find interesting.

Thanks for looking.

Tim


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

TrBlu said:


> *One Heavy Shopmade Doweling Jig*
> 
> This jig has been in my cabinet for many years.
> 
> ...


This is a nicely made jig. If you were really considering selling it, maybe clean up the surface rust a little bit and ask $100 for it, see if anybody bites. it's made of steel, so it won't warp with humidity changes, and it will last darn near forever. If it was mine, I would keep it, since I just got done making a chair with a lot of holes for dowels. One thing I would add is a spacer piece between the top plate with the knobs and the piece with the holes to accommodate thicker wood than 4/4. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

TrBlu said:


> *One Heavy Shopmade Doweling Jig*
> 
> This jig has been in my cabinet for many years.
> 
> ...


looks like a great jig


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *One Heavy Shopmade Doweling Jig*
> 
> This jig has been in my cabinet for many years.
> 
> ...


The spacer idea is a pretty good thought. I could cut the spacers out of Corian. Could go between the bottom plate and/or the top.

MIP: I might could be tempted around $100.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Blue Egg Beater & Bits*










Been a while since I have had any tool picks. Here is this mornings small haul from an estate.

A Stanley egg beater drill, a few bits for my brace and a bag of miscellaneous bits.

Most of the stuff in the bag will be repurposed for some other use.

Total costs $6. Saturday morning outing with my bride….PRICELESS.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

TrBlu said:


> *Blue Egg Beater & Bits*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice time.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*New Nut Drivers at a Nice Price*

I had to run a small errand to Sears for the Mrs. While there I took a stroll through the clearance section. Spotted this set of nut drivers 75% off original price, now $9.97.










Take my find to the checkout and the nice lady working there asks if I would like to apply my rewards to the purchase? Sure!!










That said, I just got a brand new set of nut drivers for FREE!

I LIKE FREE!!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

TrBlu said:


> *New Nut Drivers at a Nice Price*
> 
> I had to run a small errand to Sears for the Mrs. While there I took a stroll through the clearance section. Spotted this set of nut drivers 75% off original price, now $9.97.
> 
> ...


sweet,you can't beat free!!!


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*WooHoo!!! Love a Great Deal*

This is a shameless brag. A friend of mine is scaling back his shop and made me an offer I couldn't refuse.

Got a great deal on this Leigh D4-24 Dovetail Jig.










I'm stoked! Now if I can just get some shop time.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *WooHoo!!! Love a Great Deal*
> 
> This is a shameless brag. A friend of mine is scaling back his shop and made me an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> ...


ah there you are, and what do you do …brag….you brag about a great tool score…lol..what a great deal…hey ive got some wood that you would just love, you in for a trade….LOL….....nice score, enjoy it…


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *WooHoo!!! Love a Great Deal*
> 
> This is a shameless brag. A friend of mine is scaling back his shop and made me an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> ...


That's not a brag. It's a GLOAT! Well deserved.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *WooHoo!!! Love a Great Deal*
> 
> This is a shameless brag. A friend of mine is scaling back his shop and made me an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> ...


Hey, I am missing one just like that.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Been lookin for one of these*

I have added quiet a few saws to my collection over the years. Been trying to snag a saw vise off eBay for some time. Found me one while roaming through an antique mall this afternoon.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

TrBlu said:


> *Been lookin for one of these*
> 
> I have added quiet a few saws to my collection over the years. Been trying to snag a saw vise off eBay for some time. Found me one while roaming through an antique mall this afternoon.


Nice find there. Picture's not quite clear enough to see the manufacturer. Can you see any markings on the saw vise?


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Been lookin for one of these*
> 
> I have added quiet a few saws to my collection over the years. Been trying to snag a saw vise off eBay for some time. Found me one while roaming through an antique mall this afternoon.


I have not found a maker's mark on it.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *Been lookin for one of these*
> 
> I have added quiet a few saws to my collection over the years. Been trying to snag a saw vise off eBay for some time. Found me one while roaming through an antique mall this afternoon.


Nice, I need one of those.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Finally Found a Skil HD-77*

New/old tool in the arsenal.

I have been looking for an HD-77 for a lot of years. Scored this one on eBay, $50 delivered to the door.










Her motor purrs nicely. She just needs a little clean-up and rust removal on the sole plate & small pieces.

I think I will make the Restore a separate blog.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Finally Found a Skil HD-77*
> 
> New/old tool in the arsenal.
> 
> ...


now you have stepped up to a real mans saw….i love my worm drive, i got mine in 1994….


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Friends - Good time to buy clamps!!!*

Most of you already know, Lowe's is closing out Bessey clamps, in favor of carrying Irwin. I bought all the bar clamps my local stores had. Got $250 worth of clamps for less than $50' after my 5% Lowe's card discount.

You may not know, yet…. Home Depot is closing out Irwin clamps in favor of (you guessed it) Bessey clamps. I grabbed the last K-body style clamps at my Home Depot. Just bought $110 of clamps for less than $60. If you ask, Home Depot will match Lowe's 5% discount with your Home Depot card.

Bottom line… It's a good time to stock up on clamps. GO GET 'EM!!!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Friends - Good time to buy clamps!!!*
> 
> Most of you already know, Lowe's is closing out Bessey clamps, in favor of carrying Irwin. I bought all the bar clamps my local stores had. Got $250 worth of clamps for less than $50' after my 5% Lowe's card discount.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

TrBlu said:


> *Friends - Good time to buy clamps!!!*
> 
> Most of you already know, Lowe's is closing out Bessey clamps, in favor of carrying Irwin. I bought all the bar clamps my local stores had. Got $250 worth of clamps for less than $50' after my 5% Lowe's card discount.
> 
> ...


To save even more, make a trip to your local Post Office, and ask them for a "Mover's Kit". Inside of this kit is a *10% Off Coupon from Lowes!*

A very quick and easy way to save some $$, and a big reason why I now make more large purchases at Lowes, rather than Depot.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Chest Drill Brace - Labor Day Pick*










Fun picking First Monday in Scottsboro, Alabama this morning.

Found the Craftsman Chest Drill Brace in perfecting working condition for a really nice price.

Just a small gloat, after a long picking hiatus.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Chest Drill Brace - Labor Day Pick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like that, hope your all well…bob


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

TrBlu said:


> *Chest Drill Brace - Labor Day Pick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch!


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *Chest Drill Brace - Labor Day Pick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I have one just like that and I even used it last week.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

TrBlu said:


> *Chest Drill Brace - Labor Day Pick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Chest Drill Brace - Labor Day Pick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score, I have several. Great tool and very handy


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*$12 Addition to My Woodworking Library*

Roaming through an estate sale last weekend. I came across a few books to add to my library.

When I went to check out, the manager asked me: "How does $12 sound?"

I thanked him, smiled and headed to the house to start reading.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*Valentine's Day - Planes etc. *

Valentine's Day early morning tool picking. Amazing what a dozen roses can do for a tool picking Saturday.

Okay, she would have gotten the roses anyway, but I'm sure it didn't hurt. Here is this morning's grab.

Stanley Bailey No. 5
Stanley No. 102 Block Plane
Stanley No. 9 1/2 Block Plane
Stanley No. 55 Spokeshave
Craftsman Viscosimeter
Hand Vise
Carving Mallet

Not a bad morning haul.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *Valentine's Day - Planes etc. *
> 
> Valentine's Day early morning tool picking. Amazing what a dozen roses can do for a tool picking Saturday.
> 
> ...


Nice haul! I have that carving mallet and it is wonderful to use with chisels - it's the only thing I use on them.

Cheers!

(P.S.: Good thing you remembered the roses! *She deserves them!*)


----------



## arvanlaar (Feb 13, 2015)

TrBlu said:


> *Valentine's Day - Planes etc. *
> 
> Valentine's Day early morning tool picking. Amazing what a dozen roses can do for a tool picking Saturday.
> 
> ...


Where do you go to do your picking?


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Valentine's Day - Planes etc. *
> 
> Valentine's Day early morning tool picking. Amazing what a dozen roses can do for a tool picking Saturday.
> 
> ...


Mostly, I watch for estate sales in my area. I have made friends with many of the people that organize and run estate sales in the area, so I get "head up" emails from most of upcoming sales. A couple know the things I like and will set them aside for me to have first look, if they know I'm coming.

I occasionally look in flea markets. Although, that has been far less productive in recent years.

I like to look in antique stores and malls. But, I seldom buy anything from an antique dealer unless it is something I have been searching for a long time.

My goal is two-fold: 1. Find nice old tools I can rehab and put to work in my shop. 2. Find nicely priced tools I can rehab and sell for profit to finance my hobby.

Unless I just need it for parts, I do not buy anything I cannot put in working order and production in my shop.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *Valentine's Day - Planes etc. *
> 
> Valentine's Day early morning tool picking. Amazing what a dozen roses can do for a tool picking Saturday.
> 
> ...


Of these, the #5 and #102 will likely go up for sale. The planes are really clean, so they will take minimal work to prepare. The blades are already sharp, so half the work is already done for me.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

*This Craftsman Followed Me Home*

We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.

I found this vintage Craftsman 10-drawer tool chest in an out building. Emptied the tools and household repair parts out. Found the key in the top section. And loaded this beaut into the trunk of my car.

Even empty this thing is heavy.










Decided to start cleaning. The original owner used Naugahyde for drawer liners and most were still in the drawers. The worst part about the cleanup was melted rubber bands. Yuuuukkkk!










I am not going to worry with working all the dinks and dents out. There are not really many dents, just paint scratches and scuffs. For the most part everything is in great shape. I am not sure I will repainted it. But the more I clean on it the more I think I might.

Some of you who have restored more of these than I have, please leave a comment with any suggestions you might have. Where can I find information about original paint colors, if I do decide to paint it its original shades? Any spray paint manufacturers have the vintage tool colors (color numbers, etc)? Thanks in advance for your advice.

Does anyone have an idea how old this thing is? I have not been able to find any references on the Internet.

By the way… This thing is built far better than the brand new chest I bout from Sears last November. Even without the roller bearing slides the drawers open smoothly. Thanks for looking.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

TrBlu said:


> *This Craftsman Followed Me Home*
> 
> We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.
> 
> ...


What a beut !

I am certain it is nice for that chest to be appreciated and cherished.

Aren't tools great ?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

TrBlu said:


> *This Craftsman Followed Me Home*
> 
> We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.
> 
> ...


yes sir, this one is a great find, and im glad you found it tim, it will be interesting to see if you find the paint colors, i hope you do, post this again if you do…


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *This Craftsman Followed Me Home*
> 
> We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.
> 
> ...


UPDATE: From what I was able to find on the Internet, this tool chest is a 1960s model. That means it is about as old as I am.

I think I am going to take a couple weekends and restore this beauty. There is a little rust to deal with, but thankfully no pitting. There are some metal parts to reshape, but no creases or big dents. The most time consuming part will be painting. I will take some pictures of the progress and post a blog of the process, similar to my saw refurb project.

Thank you again for looking. Please post any guidance and suggestions you have.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

TrBlu said:


> *This Craftsman Followed Me Home*
> 
> We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.
> 
> ...


Tim,

I emailed the link of this to my dad because I thought it was identical to his. He said it is. He bought his December 24, 1975 (Sears probably sold it for a number of years) and paid $325 for the chest plus the multi-drawer base cabinet. (Mom keeps incredible records.) At 97, he still has his loaded with tools and uses it frequently. After 40 years, it looks practically new, except for a little dirt! You got yourself a quality piece. Enjoy it. Look forward to the restoration blog.

L/W


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

TrBlu said:


> *This Craftsman Followed Me Home*
> 
> We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.

Information I found on another forum said Sears sold this version from the late 60's through mid-70's.

The restoration on this is not going to be a major undertaking. This chest has been well taken care of. There are some scratches, a couple drawers have some light rust and some bent metal in the back. Most of the work will be cleaning grease off, painting and polishing aluminum trim.

I paid $75 for this chest at the estate sale. I estimate I will have $25 in paint. The rest is time, labor and PATIENCE.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

TrBlu said:


> *This Craftsman Followed Me Home*
> 
> We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.
> 
> ...


Rust-oleum makes a nice "hammered finish" paint that you can get in rattle cans. I think there's one that is close to this gray that Sears used.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

TrBlu said:


> *This Craftsman Followed Me Home*
> 
> We took advantage of a beautiful day to take a family outing and hit up a couple estate sales in our area.
> 
> ...


I have always liked Craftsman mechanics tools and boxes. I know very well that they are not the best but they surely are an economical alternative to the best. I have some older boxes that have taken a beating but they still have held up well. I also like the frequency that Sears has sales. What is real nice is when you run across a 'professional' set of tools and cabinet that an unfortunate mechanic is selling who is out of work for whatever reason. You feel sorry for the guy but he needs the money and it's his call to keep or sell. You occasionally run across a sets of machinists tools for the same reason. That's a nice tool box that you have scored on.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

